# Alternator outputs 16 volt



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

First the car wouldn't start and found the battery was dead, recharged the battery and measured the alternator output it reads 16-volt. Now I put in a new alternator and yet it still reads 16-volt... and by pulling the 10AM fuse beside the battery voltage goes up from 16 to 17.

any ideas?

I do recall I did this DRL (daytime running lights) hack where I run a ground wire directly to the driver side's headlight so it would turn on. I can't remember which post I got the idea from but basically by undoing that it still reads 16-volt when engine running/idling...

help please...


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It that reading across the battery terminals or on the alternator's B+ line?


----------

